# Tracking mileage question



## Jeeves71 (Mar 3, 2020)

For taxes, do I need to track the mileage for each delivery separately or can I track the mileage for multiple deliveries in a day (assuming I am not using any personal miles in between) together as a block (ie - Uber deliveries for Monday)?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Jeeves71 said:


> For taxes, do I need to track the mileage for each delivery separately or can I track the mileage for multiple deliveries in a day (assuming I am not using any personal miles in between) together as a block (ie - Uber deliveries for Monday)?


Good luck getting a straight answer.

Since you asked, I keep a detailed log of every leg of my daily driving. I record odometer, address, activity, and make notes of every stop I make. Based my spread sheet off the IRS mileage log.


----------

